# 5x5 BLD centers help



## SparkZer00 (Oct 19, 2008)

I am currently preparing for a 5x5 BLD solve on wednesday-ish, and I have a problem. First, my method for execution:

r2 and M2 for edges
Freestyle Corners
"commutators" for centers

I say "commutators" because I use 2 commutators (one for x centers and one for + centers that) to solve centers, by setting up the pieces in need of cycling to the areas affected by the two commutators, often requiring lots of setup moves etc making it very hard to think of whilst blindfolded. Is there a thread on here that is a tutorial about 5x5 center commutators BLD I could look at to help me be able to have an easier solve by just using freestyling of commutators instead of a much longer alternative?


Thank you for any help

p.s. this site is hard to navigate, that's why I've made a new thread, because I can't find one that has already addressed this


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 19, 2008)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=697&highlight=5x5x5+BLD+center+commutators
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=201&highlight=5x5x5+BLD+center+commutators
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2207&highlight=5x5x5+BLD+center+commutators
All in the How-To forum; there are a few more guides in BLD, though.

My page: http://cube.garron.us/BLD/r2/index.htm. Note that it doesn't cover R2 or U2 centers, or comms.


----------



## SparkZer00 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you so much!  Your guide on your website was the one I liked the best, this will make it all much easier now

Thank you!


----------

